# New to IBS and to this Forum



## Calgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

I posted my story on the "welcome" page- not sure where it would be appropriate. I am new to this Forum and trying to figure my way around. I'm reposting it here:

I am a professional female in my early 30s. I am overall physically healthy, although I have struggled with anxiety and panic attacks on and off for the last 14 years. I've never had any digestive problems. In the last couple of years I remember having an occasional stomach ache, but it wasn't too strong, and it usually went away after a day or two.

About a month ago I started having a stomach pain with indigestion and other symptoms. I went to my doctor at Kaiser, she did a physical, asked my symptoms, and said it's likely IBS. After another week of similar symptoms, mostly stomach pain and nausea, my mother convinced me to get more tests done. I had 2 ultrasounds, some blood tests, and a urine test. Everything came back normal.

The doctor who saw me said it's likely IBS. I got some handouts with suggestions on what to do but it wasn't very specific.

Another week later I was still having a stomach pain and did not know what to do. I asked to be referred to a GI doctor. He put me on Bentyl 3 times a day plus Citrucel. He said if my symptoms decrease it's likely IBS, but if they don't, we can get more tests done like colonoscopy, endoscopy, etc.

I lost 12 pounds in the last few weeks and feel miserable. My family is very concerned and they think I should get more tests done. Historically I've had many physical symptoms which never have any physical cause and are likely the result of anxiety (fatigue, insomnia, etc). I have a healthy lifestyle and I have a feeling that this is IBS and not some physical problem. I'd rather not go through more tests but I am not sure what to do.

I am thinking it's likely IBS also because my symptoms started when something stressful happened in my life.

I discovered a book "First year IBS: the guide to newly diagnosed" by Heather Van Vorous. I started following the diet suggested in the book (soluble fiber only: bread, pasta, rice, etc). It seems like it's working. I am also taking VSL#3.

My family offered to help me financially if I want to go outside of my Kaiser insurance and get more help. I am reading about acupuncture and hypnotherapy. I am not sure what to do next because 1. I don't know if I definitely have IBS, and 2. if I do, there seem to be so many different ways to manage it.

I would love to hear suggestions from people who have a lot of experience with this.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Calgirl,

(I hope that's for "girl in California," and not "call girl" with a missing "L"!) 

I can understand not wanting to have to get more tests, but you really owe it to yourself to rule out bacterial and parasitic infections. Stool tests aren't fun, but at least you can do them at home.

If you rule out infections via stool tests and IBDs (Crohn's Disease and ulcerative colitis being the two most common) via a colonoscopy/endoscopy, then a diagnosis of IBS is more reasonable; a hydrogen breath test for SIBO might also be helpful.

While probiotics are generally a good thing, it's important to know that VSL #3 has several ingredients that may cause problems for people with compromised gut function. Another poster just posted about her experience with VSL #3 yesterday: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/166568-is-this-sibo/.

You wrote: ""I have a healthy lifestyle and I have a feeling that this is IBS and not some physical problem." But IBS *is* a physical problem. It may be entirely due to stress, or that stress is aggravating an underlying condition or imbalance that was previously undetected, or it may be that stress isn't actually playing a part and that your gut dysfunction is being caused entirely by SIBO or a parasite. The tests above should help a little in zeroing in on a cause.

For me, it mostly boils down to diet. It's interesting that a book on IBS recommends a diet high in complex carbohydrates like bread and pasta. I've been on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet, which eliminates all complex carbohydrates, for over three months and am doing much better. I might take a look at the book you mentioned, I'd be interested to understand the theory behind the diet recommendations.

There are definitely many ways to deal with IBS. Good luck in finding the right approach for you!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Rich,

Yes- girl in California. Ha!

Thank you for your post, I really appreciate your suggestions. I have an appointment with my Primary Care Physician on Thursday, and I'll ask for more tests.

This week it seems like there is no more pain, but I still feel nauseous for 2-3 hours every day, usually after meals. I eat small meals with easily digestible food like fish or chicken soup, mango, tortilla, etc. It is strange.

What kind of food are you eating, and is there anything else you found that is helpful?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Calgirl,

At this point, I've been on the Specific Carbohydrate Diet for about three and a half months, and I've got a pretty varied diet (aside from the lack of complex carbs). The meats I'm eating are steak and ground beef, pork chops, chicken, ground turkey, and various types of fish (salmon, swordfish, tuna, cod, and catfish for the first time tonight). For vegetables, I'm eating carrots, green beans, butternut and acorn squashes, zucchini, asparagus, broccoli, and cauliflower. Not too many fruits, as I may have yeast issues (not convinced of that), but I'm eating very ripe bananas, homemade applesauce from fresh apples, blueberry sauce from frozen blueberries, and dates; tomatoes and avocados as well, which are technically fruits. I also made some almond flour bread a few days ago; I like it, but I'm not convinced that I should be eating nuts yet, I think they may aggravate my symptoms. I also make homemade yogurt and eat about a half-cup three times a day.

Based on my body's response to the diet, I'm convinced that my IBS has a mostly physical cause. I think that overuse of antibiotics as a child set me up for a lifetime of SIBO, and when my appendix got yanked a couple of years ago, something else changed (I'll probably never know what) to throw my IBS into high gear. I think there's also a stress component, but in my case I think it's a minor component.

Like all of us, I'm learning as I go. 

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Rich,

Thank you for sharing about your diet.

I went to my PCP today and asked her what has been ruled out. She said that my kidney, liver, electrolytes, blood sugar, pancreas all look perfect from blood tests. Not pregnant. No syphilis or Hep C or B. No gluten sensitivity, no kidney stones, no allergies, no infection. Calcium, iron, vitamin D all fine. No celiac disease, and ulcerative colitis unlikely because i don't have any blood.

I've been feeling better in the last 2 days and have more appetite. She said that maybe I had gastritis but getting over it. She said the next step would be an endoscopy if my symptoms come back.

I also started listening to IBS hypnosis CDs (IBS Audio Program 100)- have you heard of it? I don't know anymore if I have IBS, but i figured it won't hurt.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Calgirl,

I've seen references to the Audio Program 100, but haven't looked into it. I should do that!

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## yelly1119 (Oct 1, 2013)

*Hi*

Just reading your posts back and forth. I am going to check out those IBS hypnosis CD's. Do you think they helped??

Danielle


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi - I came to this board in 2000 after years of suffering and lots of treatment, and found out about the hypnotherapy here - IBS Audio Program helped me - If you have any questions, take a peek at the links below - many people have been helped and the program comes with free support along the way if you need it. If you have questions, you can call 877-898-2539 for free info and consultation if you wish - or contact: healthyaudio - at - live.com - there are many wonderful positive stories here. I was nearly housebound with IBS, and I now speak to people all the time about my experience - Happy to help if I can. But there is hope, especially when all other treatments have failed... all the best.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi calgirl,

Have them examine your gallbladder as well. I used to get acutely nauseated after I ate because my gall bladder was trying to pump "sludge" instead of normal bile. I had to have my gall bladder removed(and the not so great symptoms that come with it), but I felt much better afterwards


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your posts. Since my last post, I've continued to have symptoms after eating, and losing weight. I had a CT scan which was normal. I had an endoscopy which was normal. They did some biopsies during the endoscopy and I am waiting to get the results. It looks like I have IBS since there is no physical problem. I did test positive for h pylori but could not handle the treatment.

Today I had an anxiety attack and feeling really anxious all day. I have to go to work tomorrow and talk to my boss. I am thinking of cutting down my hours from full-time to part-time while I am dealing with all this. I hope that I can work part-time but I am afraid I can't even do that.

I do find IBS audio 100 CD's helpful, especially for sleep. I used to take sleeping pills but not anymore. I don't know if they are helping my symptoms but at least they help with sleep.

I am really scared I will lose my job.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Shade711- thank you for your suggestion re: gallbladder. I had an ultrasound and it was fine.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Calgirl said:


> Shade711- thank you for your suggestion re: gallbladder. I had an ultrasound and it was fine.


Glad it was okay! I had to have mine removed, so I almost always have loose stools even when I have my ibs under control. I felt much better after having it out, but I missed having a perfectly functional gall bladder.



yelly1119 said:


> *Hi*
> 
> Just reading your posts back and forth. I am going to check out those IBS hypnosis CD's. Do you think they helped??
> 
> Danielle


It's a mixed bag.

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/04/120402124446.htm

I've read reports of people no longer experiencing any symptoms and being effectively cured, but I've also read lots of reports of people saying it did nothing for them. I can attest from my personal experience, purchasing the IBS 100 program, that I felt much better while *listening* to the program, though it didn't have any lasting beneficial effects for me personally.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Just to say - when I first did the IBS Audio Program, I was not helped, as it took me three complete rounds of it before I started to feel better - and if you have read my journey, you will know I had one of the worst cases of IBS ever - so there still can be hope if you consider listening again - especially if you felt better while listening, that shows that you could have further improvement. There is free support that comes with the program, and while it is not a cure for everyone, enough people have been helped since 1998 when it first became available to the public. You can read about the feedback and most are success stories - and most of those people were helped when nothing else worked. There is no one treatment that works for everyone of course, but I have spoken to many people over the years, and even ones who at first were not helped, and later they had their breakthrough - so dont give up hope! If you have any questions, you can call 877-898-2539 and have a chat - Any treatment method will have good and not so good feedback, but after years of suffering and lots of meds, diets, etc. trips to Mayo, tons of doctors, etc. this finally was helpful to me. Most of the folks for whom it helped have left the support boards and are now out living their lives - for others who have not been helped, some never bothered to listen to the program again, or to ask for free support that comes with the program - and it is personal attention - you cant beat that! So please, do not discount it as it has helped many people over the years and has won innovation and research awards, and is also used in a GI hospital in London - so yes, there is hope still!  All the best.


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello RMiller, I hope you're still reading this thread.

I wanted to chime in on the diet mentioned in heather von vorous's book. The reason the diet works, isn't because of it's quantity of carbohydrates, but because of it's large quantity of natural soluble fiber found in those foods. Soluble fiber absorbs excess water which helps reduce/prevent diarrhea, while at the same time making your stools more malleable, and thus easier to pass(and reduce the chance of constipation). Another benefit of large quantities of soluble fiber in your gut is that it has "give" whenever you have spasms, so spasms hurt a bit less. Ideally once you start getting those under control, you introduce meats and other foods back into your diet, but the purpose of starting on lots of soluble fiber is to get the symptoms of diarrhea, constipation, and spasm pain under control.

The book also notes how insoluble fiber is very painful to a sensitive gut, and when I see people on this forum who are suffering after eating raw vegetables, it seems to confirm what I've read, as well as my own personal experience.

What I really want to look into is how to get a LOT of soluble fiber while still minimizing carbohydrate intake, which I think would get you the benefits of both types of diets.


----------



## Calgirl (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Thank you for keeping this thread alive! Since my last post on October 13, I had a colonoscopy which was normal. My endoscopy biopsy results were normal. I am going to get tested for parasites, just for my peace of mind, but at this point it looks like a bad case of IBS.

I've been struggling with severe anxiety as well. My GI doctor and psychiatrist put me on Elavil. I also stopped eating according to heather von vorous' diet based on soluble fiber, and giving the FODMAP diet a chance. Since Elavil and the new diet, I haven't really had stomach symptoms at all! I'm not sure if it's Elavil or change in diet.

I find the IBS 100 program helpful while I am listening to it, not sure if there are any results aside from helping me sleep and lessen anxiety.

I took a leave from my job for 1 month- could not handle anxiety + stomach symptoms. Going to see what happens in the next few weeks, and possibly take more time off and/or work part-time. I am still in early stages of figuring out what's going on, plus I have both IBS and the Anxiety disorder to battle. Anxiety has been worse then IBS lately.

I've been going to acupuncture for 4 weeks now, not sure if it helps or not, but can't hurt. I am going to start seeing a therapist who works with anxiety and IBS hypnosis (Pallson protocol- not sure about spelling).

That's about it! Would love to get feedback.


----------



## piyykcir (Aug 3, 2013)

Hey Calgirl,

Does your blood work contain ferritin? (iron) If it's high (above 200) it shows there is some kinda stress in your body. For females it's supposed to be lower cause of your menstrual cycles but 200 is still the max range.

Have you gotten an Upper GI series? Usually u do that before scoping. Sometimes scoping has a lot of complications with the doctor that does it.

My first scope missed a lot of stuff cause the doctor was very new and didn't wanna go too deep and cause he was afraid of causing proliferation(s) (I hope I spelled that correct)

My second scope was done quickly cause the doctor that did it was actually a CANCER scoper so he didn't see anything and just skipped by quickly

My 3rd scope, I told her I smoked marijuana and that narrow minded douche said that it's cause of the marijuana that i'm sick. So she didn't do her scope properly

The reason why I know she didn't do it properly is cause I just got an Upper GI series done and they found coarse mucosal folds in my duodenum bulb. Her report back to my family doctor said that I had cannabinoid hyperemesis syndrome which is bullshit.

I hope the person your doing acupunture with isn't some random guy who did his acupunture course over the weekend =\ Believe it or not, thats very common and those guys won't help you at all. You wanna find one from china town, age 60+ (experience is really important for it). I speak from experience and as a person who's an asian descendant.

Last, anxiety will definitely control you if u can't control it. Take up tai chi and meditation. Very hard at first but if you can, it'll help you anxiety a lot. I also suffered from anxiety when I felt sick and watched as my future as a firefighter slip away from me. Losing more and more weight and failing all my classes.


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi Calgirl,

That's always the problem with doing more than one thing at a time, it's hard to determine which is helping, or if it's both/all. But it's great that you're feeling better! Challenging the Elavil (i.e., stop taking it) should be done with your doctor, but you could challenge the FODMAP diet pretty easily: if you eat something that's not recommended on the diet and your symptoms flare, it's probably doing some good.

In any case, I hope the lack of symptoms continues!

Shade711, thanks for the explanation of the diet! I'm not that familiar with the differences in fiber types, but I'm glad that I've now heard of this diet, and what it's based on.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## sickofIBSinMICH (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Calgirl - I am new to this forum but not IBS. I was diagnosed in 2005. I've also had pretty much all the tests to rule out any other issue. I thought for sure I had a blockage or my intestines were twisted. There had to be something causing this debilitating pain and interfering with BM. But they found nothing, which was good and bad! This year has been the worst with 4 ER trips in about a 3 month period. I am on bentyl and have taken some strong pain meds and Ativan for anxiety for quite some time. I have some success with bentyl. I no longer take the narcotics or Ativan, which can be very dangerous. I am totally changing my diet and see how that will help. I am also working on managing my stress. I am currently on short term disability because of this. Just know you are not alone. Good luck in finding what works for you. I'm still finding out what works for me. Definitely lifestyle changes are in order for me. Take care!!


----------

